# Codesys 2.3 + Bibliotheken + Targets



## Kieler (23 Februar 2012)

Guten morgen,

nach dem ich jahrelang Step7 Projekte hatte, habe ich zurzeit mehrere Projekte mit Codesys 2.3. Hierbei komme ich immer wieder zu dem Punkt, dass die Bibliotheken und die Targets eigentlich in einem Unterverzeichnis von Codessys abgelegt sind. Wenn ich also nur  das eigentliche Projekt weiter gebe, fehlen diese. Organisiert sie so etwas anders? Eventuell ein Projektordner mit Bibliotheken und aktuellem Projekt? Werden eigentlich die Bibliotheken immer vollständig in das Zielsystem geladen oder nur die verwendeten Bausteine?


----------



## nekron (23 Februar 2012)

Moin moin,

unter Datei -> Archiv speichern/versenden kannst du ein komplett-Archiv (muessten auch die Libs drin sein oder ?) erstellen... Ausserdem hilft eventuell ein Zielsystem->Quellcode laden, der macht ähnliches, da sind dann auch die passenden Versionen der Libs mit drinnen ...

Auch Zielsystem-Verbindungen usw. werden beim Archivieren mit gepackt.

Gruss,
michael


----------



## Dr Mik (23 Februar 2012)

nekron schrieb:


> (muessten auch die Libs drin sein oder ?)



Ja, die Libs werden mitarchiviert.
Man sollte allerdings darauf achten, welche Laufwerksstruktur auf dem Programmierrechner gegeben ist. Sind z.B. die CoDeSys auf C:/ installiert und die Projekte auf D:/, muss man auf dem Zielrechner dieselbe Laufwerksstruktur haben und die archivierten Ordner nach dem entzippen an ihren ursprünglichen Platz verschieben.


----------



## Kieler (23 Februar 2012)

So richtig glücklich bin ich mit Euren Antworten noch nicht.

Wäre es nicht schlauer, die Bibliotheken in das Projektverzeichnis zu kopieren und dann in Codesys auf diesen Ordner zuverweisen?
Sind Hardwarebeschreibung (Targets) mit in dem Archiv? oder benötigt das Zielsystem diese eh?

Ich so das Siemens Bild im Kopf. Eine gezippte Datei und jeder kann damit weiter arbeiten.


----------



## cas (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

du kannst passend zu jedem Projekt einzeln den Speicherort festlegen:
Unter Optionen/Verzeichnisse

Das Programm schaut nach wo die Bibs usw. liegen von erstes bis drittes
Wenn überall nicht gefunden, dann wird gemeckert 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben !

MfG CAS


----------



## repök (24 Februar 2012)

Ich lege mir für jedes projekt einen eigenen ordner mit unterverzeichnissen an. 
also D:Kunden/Kunde/Projekt/Visu,PLC,SYS un Doku als ordner. im SYS-Ordner sind dann alle Tagets, Bibs und sonstigen kram den ma so braucht (IO_konfig usw). PLC ist das Programm. Visu und doku sollten klar sein.
Wenn jetzt jemand das Projekt braucht, zippe ich dann den ganzen Projekt ordner. wenn der kollege den ordner D:/Kunde nicht hat, müssen die verzeichnisse angepasst werden (vorheriger beitrag). So bleiben alle bibs und targets für das projekt gleich.


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2012)

..oder man verwendet generell für das bearbeiten der Projekte virtuelle Laufwerke, also X oder W usw.  
macht also das aktuelle Projektverzeichnis incl. der sinnvollerweise unterlagerten TARGETS tempörär zum X-Verzeichis.
Am besten geht das mit einer vorbereiteten BAT-Datei. Wenn man das Projekt dann weitergibt, können alle mit dem
gleichen Prinzip arbeiten. (So arbeitet man wenn man OpCon verwendet - das ist also, um ehrlich zu sein, nicht meine Erfindung)

Grüße

Frank


----------



## M_o_t (25 Februar 2012)

..oder legt die verwendeten Bibliotheken in einem Ordner (z.B Library) bei dem Projekt und stellt den Bibliothekspfad auf ./Library und dann muß nach dem Archiv entpacken nichts am Rechner eingestellt werden.

Gruß

M_o_t


----------

